# A Great Day Running Trains



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a great day at the Spring Creek Valley Railroad. Started running trains at seven am


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM didnt invite me ? Thats alrite Ron i understand............


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ron, it looks like you had a good day. Thanks for sharing. I hope to see you guys again at Marty's


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick the invite was posted since January. 
Richard will see you in September.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, great pics, see Bryan, and J.J. made it down there. Looks like great fun, wish I had the means or was close enough to be there too. Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you had good weather Ron, glad for that. With JJ there, surely you have some big accident to report?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great time we had. We ran trains from 7 AM till 5PM 

I want to thank Ron ahd Holly for such a great time.

It sure was great to see Bryan again. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful 
If I can talk Richard S into planning to go next year I can hitch a ride with him. I love the group photo by the bridge. 
Keep in mind ,I have only 15 years before I can "retire" and travel..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Marty and Richard, if you guys go next year I may go with if you want to split the gas 3 ways....And only 15 years, I have 34...









Chris


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That is alot fun. also JJ have more fun. Thank Ron ahd Holly.

It good to see you again JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 May 2010 06:40 PM 
Wonderful 
If I can talk Richard S into planning to go next year I can hitch a ride with him. I love the group photo by the bridge. 
Keep in mind ,I have only 15 years before I can "retire" and travel.. 
Hey Marty, I would not wait too long and make some plans now. You may discover like I did that life has passed you buy.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad never been to Ron Senek layout 1st time vistor. He is enjoy play ron train.
The Turbine is slow down on the S-curve because another train ahead! "Shad Train" on the front.









JJ is getting hard time his cars derail. he on put his car back on the track.









JJ bollowing Ron UP Heritage WP locomotive pulling JJ Freight Train! WP pulling in the yard.









You have no idea JJ Forgot Something or missing Something? My SD40-2 is very far behind JJ Train is Rescue pushing his cars to JJ freight train.









The Turbine pulling the UP Heritage CNW.









"Darn it" Everyday JJ put his cars back on track.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's great to see all the MLS folks together havin' a ball runnin' trains. Wonderful to see Shad and Melony made it..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a heck of a time. I was not prepaird for sharper curves. But that was easily corrected. I cut the sides of my Kadee cuppler like it says in the instructions. I was running on my 27 MHZ Track sides mounted in my box car. They kept shutting down. They would run about 75 feet and stop dead. I could push the fast button and they would star up agian like I was just starting out. 
I had two doing the same thing. I am wondering if that is not part of my ridgid Lithium Ion Batteries. The do not seem to do this on the work bench only on the track even when not pulling any cars. It also could be over heating. I then starting using one of Rons engines and battery car to pull my cars. I have re vist my Kadee mountings. That is why I got a Height Guage from Deer Pass. Running one someone esles Layout teaches you a lot of things. I had so much fun discovering and correcting problems as I did running. I had real good time at Ron's


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 May 2010 07:06 AM 
I was running on my 27 MHZ Track sides mounted in my box car. They kept shutting down. They would run about 75 feet and stop dead. I could push the fast button and they would star up agian like I was just starting out. 
I had two doing the same thing. I am wondering if that is not part of my ridgid Lithium Ion Batteries. The do not seem to do this on the work bench only on the track even when not pulling any cars. It also could be over heating. 

John.... You may be correct in you observation. What may be happening is that you are actually overloading the battery. What is the mAh rating on them??? I've had similar shut down problems with a 14.8v 4400 mAh Li-ion pack when running the FABBA as one unit. I haven't been able to"accuratey" measure the current draw for all 4 locomotives running as one unit but I can imagine it's real close to 5 amps or greater. Drawing that many amps shuts battery down. That's what the protective PCB is supposed to do. Prevents damaging the battery pack. 

My problem was recitfied by using a higher mAh battery and it works just fine. 

Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is one heck of a group shot. Looks like the over the hill gang







. Glade you all had a great time. Yep derailment prone JJ got his best shot in form what I can see. Looks like it would be a fun place to visit wounder how far I'd have to drive? Later RJD


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the invite to come out Ron!! We had a good time. Melony and I had our 13th anniversary this weekend. We decided to head out to Ron's for a few hours, then we headed back toward home and stayed the night in Wendover. I took a few photos, but not many of them turned out. Melony's camera has a mind of it's own and changes settings.. All the grass in my shots is purple..


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* Great photos.. Looks like all had fun.. tks for posting them..*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharper curves????? I would think Ron has min 20' dia and larger. He has the room. Good seeing over all shots also. 
Man I wish I was rich and had lots of time.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I stayed in a Days Inn. It was owned by people from India I think. It was old, but well cared fore. The room was clean. And boy do they like hot water. 

I learned somethings from Ron. I like the way he did some of his buildings and His layout....I got some great Ideas from him


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, did you check out Display of Western Pacific GP9 loco and caboose on Railroad St in Downtown Elko?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

here more photos on ron layout.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Those are all nice pics Bryan. I really like the big overview ones, where we can see "the big picture" part of the layout. He really has some space to run trains. 
Thanks again
Paul


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

REAL nice pix Bryan, gives a good idea of the town/roundhouse set up. Good amenities with the tent/etc.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The tent was the PEANUT GALLARY. That is where the views sat while Bryan and I chast each other around the layout


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

These are the pictures I took at Rons 

A updated picture of the big bridge accross Hoover Dam 


































































































































I was looking at Ron's steps. I wanted a picture of how he did it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Love picture #5 of Bryan's, the one with the roundhouse for engines!! In J.J.'s pics on #7 what is the material under the track and trains???? Is it roofing shingles???? Have thought of that myself, was just wondering what that was?????? Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pix of a gorgeous layout. Regal, rolled roofing would work well also.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A big thank you to Ron, Bryan and JJ for posting these great pictures. What a beautiful layout with the extra special scenery backdrop!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Under the switches is rolled roofing so as not to have ballast interferring with the swiches. Doesn't look as good but works.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Photos JJ....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots. I hope there are not to many of those rattlers around there. Looks pretty desolate out there on the RR. Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Lived here 5 years and haven't seen a snake yet.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here 2 more video at Spring Creek Valley Railroad open house last month.

Western Pacific UP Heritage pulling JJ train.


and UP Turbine freight train.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Bryan You sure do take great videos.


----------

